# Why do you get holes/tunnels in a cake?



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I made a coffe cake from Martha's baking handbook
it came out ok but it has some holes or tunnels
I think thats bad right??
Did I do something wrong?


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

That means you overmixed it after the flour was added.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

CARLAIRD:
Good morning. Sorry to learn of your baking mis-hap. I happen to have this recipe...is it the one to do with the cherries???. If it is I can be direct.
If it isn't post the recipe & directions this way we can scrutinize it for balance. I will list 4 reasons that are generally associated with the problem as you have described.
1) Oven temp excessive.
2) Batter over-mixed. (In creaming that would be over 9 to 10 minutes)
3) Incorrect type of flour & or a excessive amount of flour.
4) In-sufficient amount of sugar. ALSO EITHER AN OVER OR UNDER AMOUNT OF CHEMICAL LEAVENERS.

Carl, after reading the instructions I feel that what is hurting your cake is the over abundance of BAKING SODA. That amount of 1 tsp is a lot to neutrilize 1, cup of sour cream. I would reduce this amount to 1/4 tsp. This amount may be a typo.
Carl, I would consider before doing any more baking check out your oven with a therm. for 325 to 375 degrees. We should get that out of the way.
Good luck Carl, & enjoy the rest of the day.

Z~BESTUS. :chef:


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you both for the responce
No it was the one after the cherries
baked in a 9x13 pan
I think I may have over mixed
It says mix only till combined


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't worry CarlAird, this is the classic 'thing to go wrong' with this type of product. 
The trick is, you don't want any of the gluten in the flour to start to develop - which is why they tell you to mix it only until it is combined. Try it again, mixing it as little as possible after you add the flour, and see if that helps.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

When I first got my stand mixer, I had this problem all the time.  I suppose I was over-zealous with the use of my new toy. You'll get your technique perfect with practice.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I have gotten into the habit to "tap" my cake pans on my counter tops to "settle" the batter and remove any large air pockets. 

Don't know if this will help or even if it answers your question


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I did do that
I BANG it on the counter 
THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------

